# Removing gaffer tape glue from surfaces - any ideas?



## eamonn123456 (18 Apr 2008)

I did a lot of toddler-proofing around the house using pipe insulating foam and gaffer tape (duck tape), and now I am moving to a new house I need to remove all of this.

The problem is that the gaffer tape has left a sticky residue on some of the surfaces e.g. rads, tables, walls etc.

I want to clean this up, can anyone recommend a product for this task or any household chemical that will do the job?

[I call it gaffer tape, hope I have the right terminology, i think the brand is Duck tape, anyway its the grey stuff with the white sticky reverse, which is tearable.]


----------



## Brianne (18 Apr 2008)

On a small area try rubbing with a cloth dampened in Methylated Spirit. You should be able to get this in pharmacy. Do  not use this on upholstered surfaces.It is very effective at getting sticky adhesive residue from skin.Do not light match!!!!


----------



## eamonn123456 (26 Apr 2008)

Good tip - works very well on the rads and on the aluminium french doors.  

Not so good on the walls, seems to remove more emulsion paint than anything when i rub it.

Any other good ideas for removing this sticky glue from the walls please?

Might need to use one of those pot scrubs or something...


----------



## eamonn123456 (26 Apr 2008)

doh!  bad idea - have removed the paint down to the bare plaster.....

think i'll quit before I do more damage


----------



## z109 (26 Apr 2008)

You can try baby wipes - the cheaper the better. It works on windowframes, but I'm not sure how well it would do on walls. Might be at the same risk of removing the paint.


----------



## Carpenter (26 Apr 2008)

White spirit or WD40 are two solvents that will remove the residue, although neither of these would be safe to use on emulsion painted surfaces.


----------



## S.L.F (26 Apr 2008)

You could try a steam cleaner.
If you don't have 1 go and get one.
They are great for cleaning tiles and for stripping wall paper (so Mrs. SLF says......when she watches me clean the flat when we have new tenants coming) just don't leave it in 1 area too long.
Cellulose thinners also might work it shouldn't affect the paint too much as they are different bases, it also dries very fast.
Just don't smoke beside it


----------



## Brianne (26 Apr 2008)

Try this firstly on a small area. Buy washing soda and make up a solution according to instructions on packet , using very hot water. Wearing rubber gloves wash paintwork, now you may have to wash all the wall but in the past I have found this very effective at removing grease. Worth a try. What I have found good at cleaning walls is to use the type of long handled mop on an extendable pole that cleans windows; its very quick and with the right solution cleans paintwork of grease and tobacco etc.


----------



## AlastairSC (29 Apr 2008)

Neat white vinegar rubbed in, then washed off with water?


----------



## eamonn123456 (29 Apr 2008)

> Neat white vinegar rubbed in, then washed off with water?


 
Is that based on actual experience or just a mad random guess ??



Anyone else got any ideas - maybe some Branston pickle or a bit of Marmite?


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Apr 2008)

Use sticky tape, keep sticking and un sticking it. Eventually it all sticks to the tape. 

Baby wipes. They clean everything in my experience!


----------



## Carpenter (29 Apr 2008)

I think people may be trying to be helpful, but in my experience you got to match the right "solvent" with the right "stain"; white spirit, WD40 or any other petrochemical will be good at removing adhesive residues as the majority of these types of adhesives are manufactured using some petroleum byproduct.  Water, vinegar, household cleaners etc will work best on water based stains.  Alcohol solvents (such as meths) will remove alcohol based stains and residues but won't do much for sticky tape in my experience.


----------



## Brianne (30 Apr 2008)

Alcohol wipes DO remove sticky residue .


----------



## marksa (30 Apr 2008)

I found johnsons baby oil worked for me on windows... maybe try that on a small test area?


----------



## Handywiz (4 May 2008)

Eucalyptus oil works wonders on all kinds of sticky things - tape residue to chewing gum - you should be able to buy a small bottle in the supermarket (where the first aid stuff is) or in the chemist.


----------



## eamonn123456 (12 May 2008)

Reporting back:

I didn't try all the ideas, but WD40 worked best.

Still took a bit of elbow grease and a pot scrub, but it left the paintwork pretty much intact.

Then cleaned off the WD40 with babywipes.

This was easier on rads and on the patio door, was able to scrub a bit harder I guess.

Anyhow, would still advise caution and try it somewhere inconspicuous first all paintwork is not the same.  Don't use meths on emulsion.

Thanks for all the tips, especially Carpenter - you know your stuff !!


----------



## babaduck (12 May 2008)

Betterware sell a product called Sticky Stuff Remover.  If you can't get hold of a Betterware catalogue, you can buy it from the holy grail of all things household Lakeland


----------



## euroDilbert (12 May 2008)

For future toddler-proofing purposes - Gaffer Tape is not the same as duct/Duck tape.

One of the characteristic of real gaffer tape is that it leaves no sticky residue (at least for a few months). I use it for photography related uses - and it's really handy stuff. However, I haven't seen it in any DIY shops - I buy it from photo shops by mail-order.


----------



## eamonn123456 (12 May 2008)

Nice one!  thanks!  Mind you neither did this stuff initially, but it has been on for 6 months or more now.


----------

